# mirage and auto sleeper luxor



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Hi all,
Has anyone any info on the above vans. Very impressed withe the layout of the Marquis mirage 500.


----------



## 89031 (May 12, 2005)

Hi chrisgog

We have an A/S Luxor EB (end bed) - 1 year now

Very satisfied with it. What would you like to know.

It's nice to be able to get totally rata***d and just fall into a made up bed - or fall out of it if you sleep in the double above the cab without the safety net.

Seriously, they have everything you could possibly need as standard.

We added a Thatcham cat 1 Toad - Becker Sat Nav and a reversing camera which has proved absolutely invaluable when reversing at night into tight spaces.


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Hi Trecker,
Must say I was impressed at Newbury when I went in the A/S LUXOR van with the long bench layout. Our next van must have forward facing seats but a permanent bed and lounging seats.. The drop down bed looks great. Do you have that in your model and is it comfy. 
Is there a loud engine noise when on the road?
How does insurance on an A class compare to a coach build and is road tax etc the same. We currently have a coachbuilt but were impressed with a friends A class mobiviletta.

Totally shocked at the Marquis stand to find out that the Luxor was auto sleeper. They are changing I must admit.

Chris


----------



## 89031 (May 12, 2005)

Ok lets take it one at a time

The drop down bed works on hydraulics and can be moved with one hand - sort of.

It is also more comfortable in our van anyway than the rear one.

The engine is not overly noisy - sound proffing is fairly good.

It has a 2.8 TDi diesel and will sit on the motorway at 85 if you want it to - dont recomend it though - fuel drops fairly rapidly.

On average getting 35 mpg.

As we had three other cars already on the road i had to take insurance from scratch.

The only company that i could find that would touch anything over £35K was Saga.

No quibble no special items required not even security but the full years premium at zero no claims discount was £1300.

Dropped this year on year 2 to £900

Road tax is as for a car.

The luxor has the added advantage of a built in Generator run on LPG so you effectively have three cylinders and power wherever you go.

I do think the Luxor is a bit pricey but to be quite honest the build quality is certainly worthy of the price.

Air con - fridge freezer - generator - expelair - smoke alarm - 2 x double beds - shower - toilet - wash basin - 4 ring cooker with grill and oven - gas central heating - electric emersion - captains chairs - 2 x table surfaces with three different fixed layouts for the small circular one - all this as standard.

The tv ariel is crap - we bought a three pole extension for a normal arial and attach it to the top of the ladder at the rear with hand grips - works a treat.

I have written a full colour manual with photos as the one that A/S supplied didn't give half the detail required to operate the van with no experience.

The learning curve has been steep.

A lot of questions were answered from this site - Thanks Guys and Gals.

Have i missed anything?


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Thanks Trecker,
It's good to gain information about various vans. I think if we went for yours or Mirage then it would probably be one thats a few years old. You never know though?
chris


----------



## 96293 (Sep 14, 2005)

chrisgog said:


> Hi all,
> Has anyone any info on the above vans. Very impressed withe the layout of the Marquis mirage 500.


 

Hi, would love to talk to you about your Allegro 83 if you still have it? as we have had one for 8 months now, and had many problems. our e-mail is
[email protected] thanks regards Dave


----------



## 106960 (Sep 10, 2007)

Hi, I have a *Autosleeper Luxor EK *on a 03' plate.....all I can say it's a great A CLASS Motorhome......we are very happy with it......
Anything you want to know please let me know, I will gladly answer all questions relating to the above.


----------



## Pylie (4 d ago)

Well I never, I've owned my Marquis Mirage 6000, for just over 3 years. And I have to be honest, for a van that's 19yrs old,I'm totally impressed by it. The build quality is beyond belief, all the woodwork(Yes I did say WOOD) is still in immaculate condition,Seats are still supportive and comfortable, every thing still works (OK I've changed the fridge and had a new Truma 6e fitted),the engine still pulls it uphill without an issue (56,000 miles). 

I have noticed on a few forums, concerns about windscreens. 2yrs ago mine cracked, Comfort insurance where straight on the case. Trouble finding one, so I did my own research and tracked down the original manufacturer in France. Promptly whistled off an email,asking for details. They replied the very next day, WITH the original invoice for supply of the screens to Mirage in Italy, including the screen size. This info was forwarded to Comfort insurance,and they and the Windscreen company set to work.And hey presto...Brand new windscreen rushed from Germany to Salisbury.Now I know your all asking yourselves...."yeah but how much?"...OK £3500....ouch....But Comfort insurance only charge me the excess £79. Best of all, when I renewed my insurance with them...NO extra costs.

But back to the van, So many of you quote the Mirage 5000,Mines the 6000. Fixed bed,onboard lpg tank,135lt fresh water tank,80 ltr waste, Solar panel,All fitted as standard.

Whilst searching for a screen,I also contacted Autosleepers in a vain attempt to trace one. The guy I spoke to was VERY surprised that I had a 6000 and not the 5000,as he was under the impression only 5 of the MARQUIS 6000 range where imported, (15 For the LUXOR 6000 range).Now he's correct, which I'm almost convinced he is,I own a very rare van. And as I've never seen another 6000 on the road, or for sale well I'm slightly chuffed at it.

The build plate for mine is number 17.NOW if they only made 20 in all of the 6000 range of vans. I believe its genuine, unless someone wants to educate me other wise.


----------

